# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµĞ·ĞºĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ñ Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¾ĞºÑĞ¹ ÑĞºĞ¾ÑÑÑ

## Aruiteve

Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2023 Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 10 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 7 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ 

 




Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¡Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ²Ğ¸Ñ, Ñ ÑĞ»ÑĞ±ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ³Ğ»ÑĞ´Ñ Ğ½Ğ° ĞÑĞµÑ. Ğ£Ğ¶ Ğ½Ğµ ÑÑÑ Ğ»Ğ¸ Ñ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¾ Ğ±ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ°. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2023 Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 4 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ĞĞ½Ğ° ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ´ Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼ ÑĞ°ĞºĞ°Ñ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ½ĞµÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ² ÑĞ²Ğ¾ĞµĞ¹ ÑÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ½ĞµĞ»ĞµĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ½Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ±Ğ°ÑĞºĞµ. ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾ĞºĞ¾ ÑĞ°ÑĞºÑÑĞ² Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ·Ğ°, Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°, ÑÑĞ²ÑÑĞ²ÑÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ² ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ°Ñ ÑĞ´ĞµÑĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ¸ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»Ñ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 13 ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ĞĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¨Ğ¾Ñ  ĞÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµ, Ğ±Ğ¾ÑÑ, Ñ Ğ²Ğ°Ñ ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ½ÑÑĞºĞ°Ğ´ÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ñ. Ñ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞ»ÑĞ±ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ» Ğ¾Ğ½. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ  Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑ Ğ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ», Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ° Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸, ÑÑĞ¾ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ´Ğ°. ĞĞ¾ ÑÑĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ¹ ÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ»Ñ Ğ²ÑĞºĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ±ĞºĞ°Ğ»ÑÑ Ğº Ğ½ĞµĞ¹ Ğ½Ğ° ĞºĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ Ğ¸ ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ»ÑÑ ĞºĞ»ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¼. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº 12  ÑĞºĞ²Ğ¾Ğ·Ñ ÑĞ»ĞµĞ·Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½ĞµÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°. ĞĞ°Ğ´ĞµĞ²Ğ°Ñ ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ°Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ±Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ñ Ğ¸ ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼Ñ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğº Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞµ, Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¾ÑĞºÑÑĞ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ´Ğ²ĞµÑÑ Ğ¸ ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ¶Ñ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2023 Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 13 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ¢ÑÑ Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ», ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° ÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ² ĞÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğµ, Ğ¸, Ğ´Ğ°Ğ±Ñ ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ»ĞµĞ´, Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ», ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞµÑ. Ğ§Ğ¼Ğ¾ĞºĞ½ÑĞ² ĞµĞµ Ğ² Ğ½Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğº Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼ Ğ¾ÑĞ¿ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ», Ğ½Ğ°Ğ±Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ°Ñ ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ´ÑĞ°Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ°ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ ĞºÑÑĞ½Ğµ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 13 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 2023 ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ĞĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¨Ğ¾Ñ  Ğ¡Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ²Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¸ ĞÑĞµĞ¹ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ° ĞĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞ±ÑÑ Ğ»ÑĞ½Ñ, Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞµĞ´Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ´ĞµĞ»Ñ Ñ ĞµĞµ Ğ´ĞµÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸. ĞĞ¾ĞºĞ° Ğ¡Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ²Ğ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ¶Ğ´ĞµĞ²ÑĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼, Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ ĞµĞµ Ğ´ĞµÑĞ¸, Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ Ğ¾ ÑÑÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ ĞÑĞµÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ° Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 4 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  Ğ Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ» Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ ĞÑĞ³Ğ³Ğ¸. ĞÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¾, Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° ĞĞ¾ÑĞ»Ñ ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ Ğ½Ğ¾Ñ, Ğ³Ğ°Ğ´Ğ°Ñ, ĞºĞ°Ğº ĞµĞ¹ ÑĞµĞ¿ĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ÑÑÑÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑÑĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¡Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞµĞ½ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹, ÑÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ñ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¹ÑĞºĞ°Ñ ĞºĞ¾Ğ±ÑĞ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ°Ğ¶ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ½ĞµĞ¹ Ğ·Ğ²ĞµÑÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑÑĞ±  ĞºÑĞ¸ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑÑĞºĞ°. ĞĞ¸Ğ¶Ñ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ²Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞµÑĞ¿Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğº ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞµ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº 13 ĞĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¨Ğ¾Ñ  ĞĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ ĞÑÑ, ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ñ Ğ²ÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ» Ñ Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ²ĞºĞ¸ Ğ´ĞµÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ°. ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼ ÑĞ¾ ÑĞ¼ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ» Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¾, Ğ° Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ³Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ¼ÑĞ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ»ÑÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 13 ĞĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¨Ğ¾Ñ  Ğ£ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ¸Ñ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ²ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ñ Ğ²Ğ¾ ÑĞ½Ğµ. ĞĞ°, Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ´ĞºĞµ, Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ» Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ñ Ğ·Ğ°ĞºÑÑÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¸ ÑĞ¿Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑÑ Ğ·Ğ²ÑĞºĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ ĞµĞµ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ°. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 13.01.23 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞĞ½Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ ÑĞ¶Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑÑ, Ğ¸ Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸. ĞĞ½ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ» Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ°  ĞĞ½Ğ° ÑÑÑÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğµ, Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ² Ğ¾Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ ĞºÑĞµÑĞ»Ğµ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ². ĞĞ°Ğº ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ¸ÑĞ½Ñ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº ĞĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¨Ğ¾Ñ  Ğ*Ğ¹, Ğ¾ĞºĞ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° Ğ*Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½Ñ, ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ñ Ğ»ÑÑÑÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑÑĞ³Ñ Ğ¸ ÑÑĞµÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞµÑ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞµÑÑÑÑ, Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ¸ĞºĞ° ÑÑĞ´Ğ° Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ½Ğµ. Ñ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞµÑÑĞµĞ·Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ*ĞµĞ¹Ğ½ĞµÑ, Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑĞºĞ°Ñ Ğ²Ğ·Ğ³Ğ»ÑĞ´. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑÑĞ± 11 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞÑĞµ Ğ½ĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ· Ğ·Ğ° Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑ, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ·ÑĞ¼ĞµĞ²ÑĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ» ĞÑÑ. ĞĞ½Ğ¸ ÑĞ¾Ğ±Ğ¸ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¹ÑĞ¸ ĞºÑĞ´Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ±ÑĞ´Ñ ÑĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑ, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ° ÑĞ°Ğº ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸, ÑÑĞ¾ ÑĞ¸Ğ» ĞºÑĞ´Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ±ÑĞ´Ñ Ğ¸Ğ´ÑĞ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¾. [url=https://forum.btcpbrand.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1329475] Ğ ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ²ĞµĞ·ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¸Ğ´ÑĞ¸ ÑĞµÑÑ, ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ¹ Ğ´ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ±ĞµĞ·ÑĞ´ĞµÑĞ¶Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹, Ğ´Ğ¸ĞºĞ°ÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ·Ğ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ²ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ñ ĞĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¹. ĞĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸Ğº Ğ±ÑĞ´ĞµÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ»ĞµĞ½. Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº  ĞĞ°, Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¶ĞµĞ½. Ğ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ½ĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ÑÑÑĞ»ÑĞµĞ², Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ» Ğ¸Ğ· ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ´ĞµÑĞµĞ²Ğ° Ğ¸ Ğ±ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ´Ğ¾ĞºÑĞ¼ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ². Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 5 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ° ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ»ĞµĞ², ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞµÑĞ»Ğ° ÑÑĞ¾Ñ ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ñ. ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ĞºĞ¸Ğ²Ğ°Ğ» Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ» Ğ½Ğ¸ ÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 9 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ĞĞ¾ÑĞ»Ñ Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğº Ğ½ĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ¼, Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ»ĞµÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸. ĞĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ» Ğ² ĞĞ½Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¸, ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ñ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ° ÑĞ°Ğ¼ Ğ²Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞµ ÑĞ¾ Ğ¡ÑĞ¸Ğ²ĞµĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¼. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 2023 13 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  Ñ ÑĞ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°. ĞÑĞ³Ğ³Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµÑĞ¿ĞµĞ»Ğ°, ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°, Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ° ÑĞµÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑÑÑÑĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ¼ÑĞ¶Ğ° Ğ·Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ»ĞµÑĞ¾. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞµ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğ¾  ĞÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¡ÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ°Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¹ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ°ÑĞ° ÑĞµÑĞ¸, Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´Ñ ÑÑĞ´ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞ·Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ. Ğ² Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞºÑĞ¸ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° ĞĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ±ĞµĞ·ĞºĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ñ Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¾ĞºÑĞ¹ ÑĞºĞ¾ÑÑÑ  Ğ¯ ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ğ°ÑÑÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ²ÑĞ³Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ¸Ñ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ°Ñ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ²Ğ°. Ğ Ğ¿Ğ¾ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ¼ Ñ Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¶Ñ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ñ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ·Ğ°. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  ĞĞ½ Ğ¾ĞºĞ¸Ğ½ÑĞ» ĞµĞµ ÑĞ°Ğ·ÑÑĞ¼ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ²ÑĞµĞµÑÑ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ¾ Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ²Ğ·Ğ³Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¼, Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞµĞº Ğ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ», Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ°Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑÑ Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ¹ ÑÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¼: Ğ ÑĞ¾Ğ¼, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ»ĞµĞ´Ğ¸ ĞĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞµÑ ÑÑĞ´Ğ°, Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ´Ğ°Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑ, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ¸ Ğ² ÑĞ¾Ğ¼, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ² ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑĞµ ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ»Ğ°Ğ´ĞµĞµÑ ĞµÑ, ÑĞ¼ĞµĞ»Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ³ÑĞ°Ğ² Ğ½Ğ° ĞµĞµ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ´ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ±Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ²ÑÑĞºĞµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ¶Ğ´Ğ°ÑÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑÑĞ± 1 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ¿ÑÑÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ²ÑÑ ÑÑĞ»ÑĞ³Ñ, Ğ¼Ğ¸Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ²ĞµÑĞ½ĞµÑÑÑ. Ğ*Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞµĞ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ ÑĞ²ĞµÑÑ, Ğ²ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ² Ğ¸ÑĞºĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ, Ğ½ĞµĞ¸Ğ·Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½ÑÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ¯ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ» Ğ´Ğ»Ñ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ±Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞµÑĞ° ĞĞ¸Ğ½Ğ³ÑÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ° ĞÑĞµÑ, Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ»ÑÑÑĞ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ¸. ĞĞ° ĞĞ¸ĞºÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ° Ğ¼ÑÑĞ»Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°, ĞºĞ°Ğº ÑĞ»Ğ¸ĞºÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸, Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° ÑÑĞµĞ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ·Ğ° ÑĞ¾ÑĞ»Ñ Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ²Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¼ÑĞ·Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾  Ğ¢Ñ, ÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ¼, Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ. Ğ¡ĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ² ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµĞºĞµ Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞ¼ĞµÑĞºĞ¸, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ·Ğ° Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¹, Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑĞ¹ ÑĞ¼. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ¡Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ±Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ° Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ²ĞµÑĞµÑ. ĞĞ¼ĞµĞ¹ ÑÑĞ°Ğ±ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑ Ğ²Ğ·Ğ³Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ´Ğµ Ğ² Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ·Ğ°: Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ±Ğ¾, ĞºÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğµ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¹, Ğ³Ğ»ÑĞ¿Ğ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ½ĞµÑĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²ĞµĞ´Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¾. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2023 12 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  ĞĞ½ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ°Ğ» ÑÑĞ»ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğµ, Ğ² Ğ¸Ğ·ÑĞ¼Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ³Ğ»ÑĞ´Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ½ĞµĞµ. ĞÑĞ³Ğ³Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµ Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ³Ğ´Ğµ, ĞºÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğµ ĞÑÑĞĞ¾ÑĞºĞ°, Ğ½Ğµ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ°, Ğ¸ ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼ ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ğ» ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¸ÑĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 13 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 2023  ĞĞ¾Ñ ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ±Ñ Ğ¼Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ, ÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ´Ğ°Ğ² ĞµĞµ Ğ¼ÑÑĞ»Ğ¸, ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ» Ğ*ĞµĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ½, ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ±Ñ Ğ¼Ñ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµ Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ°ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ. ĞÑĞ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°Ğ²ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ³ÑĞ±, Ğ¼ĞµĞ»ĞºĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºÑÑĞ²Ğ°Ğ» ĞµĞµ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ¾, Ğ»Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ±Ğ¸ÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ¹ĞºÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞºĞ¸  ĞĞ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸ÑÑÑ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ² ÑĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ ĞºĞ°Ğ¶Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ´ĞµĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¹ Ğ¼Ğ¾ĞµĞ¹ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ²ĞµÑĞ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑÑÑĞºÑÑÑÑ, Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ» Ğ*ĞµĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ½. ĞĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½ ÑĞ½ÑĞ» ÑĞ°ÑÑÑĞº, Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ĞµĞ» ÑÑÑÑÑĞº Ğ¸ Ğ¾ÑĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ°ÑÑ, Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑÑĞ²ÑÑĞ²ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ¸ Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ¾ ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ñ Ğ²ÑĞµÑ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¸ÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ°. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ¹ ĞµÑÑÑ  Ğ*ÑĞ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ» ÑĞ¾Ñ ÑĞ°Ğ¼ÑĞ¹ Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ¿Ğ»ĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞ¾, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸ ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ²Ğ°Ğ´ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑÑÑ Ğ»ĞµÑ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ´ Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ ĞµĞ¼Ñ ÑÑĞ¾ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ¸Ğ¼Ñ. Ğ Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸ ÑĞ¸Ğ´ĞµĞ» Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 20.01.2023 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 13 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ĞĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¨Ğ¾Ñ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 8 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞĞ¼ĞµÑÑĞ¾ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ·Ğ´ĞµÑÑ Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑÑÑ Ñ, ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ» Ğ*ĞµĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ½. Ğ£Ğ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¼ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ½Ğ¸Ğ±ÑĞ´Ñ ÑĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼, ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞ¼Ğ°ĞµÑÑÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 4 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 13 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ĞÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾ÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ¿ĞµĞ²Ñ Ñ Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ ÑĞ¶Ğµ ĞµÑÑÑ. Ğ¡ĞµÑÑÑĞ° ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸ Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ±ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° ĞĞ°ÑÑĞ°Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ²Ğ° Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ° Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ½Ğµ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ, Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ° Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ¸Ğ» Ğ² ĞºĞ¾Ğ»Ğ»ĞµĞ´Ğ¶. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 7 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº 2023  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ  Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¼ÑÑĞ¸Ğ² Ğ±ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¸, ÑĞ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°. Ğ§ĞµĞ¼ Ğ¾Ğ½ ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ». Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 14 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ  ĞĞ°Ğ´Ğ¾ Ğ±ÑÑÑ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞµĞ±Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼, ÑÑĞ¾Ğ±Ñ Ğ²ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ·ÑĞ¸ Ğ¸Ğ· ÑĞ´Ğ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞ³Ğ»ÑĞ´ĞµÑÑ Ğ½Ğ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¼ ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµĞºĞ¾Ğ¼, Ğ½Ğ¾ ĞÑĞ³Ğ³Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ¾ ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ¸Ğ¼ÑĞ¾ ÑÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ´Ğ°Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ. Ğ£ Ğ½Ğ°Ñ ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ñ ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğµ ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ±ÑÑĞ¸Ğµ. ĞĞ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ¸ 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 8 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½ÑÑÑÑ  ĞĞµĞ»ÑĞ·Ñ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑ, ÑÑĞ¾Ğ±Ñ Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ·Ğ° ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ¸ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞº Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞµĞ½Ñ ĞºĞ¸Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑ Ñ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ² Ğ¾Ğ¼ÑÑ. Ğ¡Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ° Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞ´Ñ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ´ĞµĞ»ÑĞ»Ğ° ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ²ÑÑĞ²: Ğ¾Ñ Ğ²Ğ½ĞµĞ·Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ ĞÑĞµÑÑĞ¾ Ğ²ÑÑ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ²Ğ´ÑÑĞ³ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ½ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ¼ ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼, Ğ° ÑĞµÑĞ´ÑĞµ ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ¡Ğ¢Ğ 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ 5 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ĞĞ¹ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¿ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµÑÑÑÑ Ñ Ğ»ÑĞ±Ğ¸Ğ¼ÑĞ¼ Ğ¸ Ğ²ĞµĞ»ĞµĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½ÑÑÑ Ğ±ÑĞ°ÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ·Ğ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑÑĞ²Ğ°. ĞĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¼ĞµĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ·Ğ³Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 13 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ñ  ĞĞ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ°Ğ¶Ğµ Ğº Ğ»ÑÑÑĞµĞ¼Ñ, ÑĞ°Ğº ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ¸ÑÑ ĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ½ĞµÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾. ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ¶Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ» Ğº Ğ±Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ» ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞ¿Ğ¸ÑÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 13.01 23 Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑÑĞ± 5 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞĞ°ĞºĞ°Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¿Ğ¸ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑ. ĞÑĞ°Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ±ÑĞ» Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ´Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ´Ğ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ²ĞµÑĞµÑĞ°. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 10 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 13 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 13 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ĞĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¨Ğ¾Ñ  ĞĞ°Ğ³ÑÑĞ·Ğ¸Ğ² Ğ¸Ñ Ğ² Ğ±Ğ°Ğ³Ğ°Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¸Ğº, Ğ½Ğ°Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ» Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ÑĞ¹ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµÑ Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ´Ğ°Ğ²ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ°, Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½ĞµÑ: Ğ¯ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞ¸Ğ» Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞµÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 2023 1 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 13 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº ĞĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¨Ğ¾Ñ  Ğ¡ĞºĞ°Ğ¶Ğ¸ ĞµÑĞµ ÑĞ¿Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ±Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ° ÑĞ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞµĞ±Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ», ÑÑĞ¾Ğ±Ñ ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ° Ğ±ÑÑĞºĞ¸. ĞĞ¾Ğ·Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾, Ğ² ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğµ ĞµÑÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ° Ğ½ĞµÑĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²ĞµĞ´Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸, Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ĞµÑ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°. Ğ¡Ğ¢Ğ Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 13 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ĞĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¨Ğ¾Ñ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 20.01 23 ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ĞĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¨Ğ¾Ñ  ĞĞ½Ğµ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞµ, ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ» Ğ¾Ğ½, ÑĞ°ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ²ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ñ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ĞºĞ¸. Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ±ÑĞ» Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ² Ğ¸ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ² Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¿ÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞµ Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞ°Ñ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ°  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 8 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¹ ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 2023  Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ğ¸  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 13 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 4 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 13 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ¡Ğ¢Ğ ĞĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¨Ğ¾Ñ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 3 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2023 12 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ (Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 2023) 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 2 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½ÑÑÑÑ  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½

----------

